# Keg Opening Tools



## Crusty (24/11/14)

I got given four 50lt commercial kegs a few days ago ( purchased from Keg King ) & wondering about the keg king opening tools.
I see they have a range of opening tools on their website but does anyone know if the U.S sanke, type D keg is the same as our CUB sanke type D kegs. The reason I ask is keg king are selling an opening tool for the sanke but @ $299.00, it's a bit exxy.





Over at MoreBeer USA, they sell these which look pretty much identical to the more expensive ones sold here.

 gives a pretty good example of how handy it is. Identical kegs or not?

Yes I know you don't need a tool to open the kegs but this is a hell of a lot easier.


----------



## Bomber Watson (24/11/14)

I cant help to much, but i have two CUB kegs and two Lion kegs. 

Both the Lion ones opened the same way, which was different to either of the CUB kegs, and both the CUB kegs were different (ones much older) 

So i would assume no, one tool likely wont do all. 

I used a hammer, a screwdriver, and a pin punch, plus a lot of choice language....But i was only opening them once....If you intend to use them to keg your beer then yeah, a tool would be the goods i agree. 

cheers.


----------



## Crusty (24/11/14)

Bomber Watson said:


> I cant help to much, but i have two CUB kegs and two Lion kegs.
> 
> Both the Lion ones opened the same way, which was different to either of the CUB kegs, and both the CUB kegs were different (ones much older)
> 
> ...


Cheers mate.
I've got the A type kegs sorted with a DIY of this 
It's just the D type kegs I'm trying to sort out. I have a Micro Matic A type coupler in transit but true to my unbelievable timing, a mate dropped me around four Sanke kegs with a Micro Matic D Type coupler & would rather use the Sanke kegs due to space in my fridge. I've tried to remove the cir clip in the past but ended up giving up. The tool from MoreBeer would be perfect but just need confirmation that the USA Sanke is the same as our CUB ones which is the style I have.


----------



## Jimrtl81 (25/11/14)

Easiest way for the kegs with a circlip is to cut a notch (with a cutting disk in an angle grinder) into the top so you can push the circlip out with a screw driver.
On most kegs the coupler will depress the anti tamper clip, but on some you need a $2 coin on its edge inserted in the coupler to fully depress it.
Once the keg is opened disassemble the top of the spear and remove the anti tamper clip.


----------

